# 1987 turbo 300 hose identification.



## Turbooo87 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey, wondering off these pictures if anyone could identify the hose that is circled. The back of it is completely split. And if I should order that exact replacement hose or if I could use universal hose cut and bent to fit?


----------



## Turbooo87 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry forgot to attach these.


----------

